# Call of Choice??



## Dave Cecchi (Aug 25, 2004)

I'm just curious, what are you guys' favorites for calls--flutes(which I like) or shorties?? lets see what we get................... :beer:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

supermag.


----------



## Canada_Hunter (Mar 21, 2004)

shoremann & any GK


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:beer: supermag.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Supermag


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Big Guys Best "Fat Boy" Nothing fancy just clucks and moans.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Foiles " Straight Meat"


----------



## smalls (Sep 9, 2003)

underage booty


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

:beer:


----------



## Dave Cecchi (Aug 25, 2004)

Who makes that Supermag? I've never heard of it, it sure seems like a hot one though!! :eyeroll:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Then you must not goose hunt that much or somthing cause Tim Grounds calls are very well known.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

GB3,

Having grown up (does that make sense??) in the North East I know that a lot of places are unfamiliar with what kind of calls that are on the market. Most sport stores just stock lohmans, haydel, and olts. Hell I did not know what short reeds or flutes were untill I got on the internet. Its hard to explain how it is in some areas up there but I guess you can call it innocent ignorance. Its not that they are not real goose hunters its just that its not availible in the area and if you don't get internet or some of the hunting mags or videos then you will never know. Even then when you read a lot of the aritcles you see Jo Expert with a Big River around his neck.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Origional GK


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Supermag (with a blistered reed  )
But I gotta get me one of them pip squeeks!


----------



## Dave Cecchi (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey, come on, Pork Chop is right, were just not exposed to all of the calls on the market around here as much. I do see the mag's andcatalogs with all the calls , and I have seen Tim Grounds calls, but never a Supermag.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2004)

Expect that from the "pro's", like GB3!!! :lol: Nah, try some Fred Zink calls, especially the Paralyzer SR-1, easiest short reed to blow I've ever tried, and I've tried them all.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

go with whatever fits you best. IMO the supermag has the widest variety of sounds and is easy to blow if you have it tuned right. its hard to argue with 4 decades of world championships.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

Foiles Strait Meat


----------



## backflaping (Sep 23, 2004)

Guide Series


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2004)

Think about this, Tim Grounds came out with the short reed LONG BEFORE any other was even available to the public, so he was the top of the list long before any other call makers came to the market. Do DUH, common sense lets you realize that he has been the top call maker for the last 15-20 years!!! :eyeroll: Now, who is the best call maker of the last 2-5 years, probably Zink or Foiles. Take your pic, you'll get as many answers as there are hunters!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

#1 if zink or foiles is better in the last 2-5 years then how come the supermag has won so many championships recently? just hunter grounds himself has won over 35K since january. but like i said get what ever fits you best.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Who do you think taught Zink and Foiles? Tim Grounds. As far as the field goes, whatever call you like best is the best...it's all personal opinion. As far as contests go, it isn't a contest. The Supermag has kicked the snot out of everything else the past few years.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Yep... Tim Grounds is THE man!
I love my Supermag, but Chris brought me a Heartland Pip Squeek and a Flatliner this week. Awesome calls!! I blew my SM only a handful of times this weekend!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

The pip squeek is the best lessor call hands down. But the supmag is hard to beat. If I liked to go parties in the morning I would bring my party horn or the Zink calls. :roll:


----------



## Grounder (Jun 23, 2004)

I use the supermag and I haven't ran into a better call. It will probrably be the only call I'll ever use. I have had the same call for three years and had no problems. In my opinion Zink and Foiles make nice calls but don't compare to Tim Grounds and his calls.


----------



## SOUTHERNBIRD (Mar 13, 2003)

Kelly Powers has a good call put out by RNT. He is from Tn and is very well known in the south and is a Champion Goose caller. He has his own store called Final Flight Outfitters and is located in Union City, Tn. We went up there sat and I ended up with a Super Mag. Kelly is really a superb caller. He is good friends w/ Grounds.


----------



## angus (Mar 5, 2004)

I've been blowing a TG Long Mag with a shaved reed. This is my first year with a short reed so I'm still learning, but this one is pretty easy to make alot of different sounds on and is a little deeper than the Half Breed


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Big River Flute and Big River double reed duck call...Big River all the way...
Bandhunter


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

I was on Cabela's website looking at these calls and the super mag is like $160.00 is that the one you are talking about or is there another version a little cheaper, I hope!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

boozers55 said:


> I was on Cabela's website looking at these calls and the super mag is like $160.00 is that the one you are talking about or is there another version a little cheaper, I hope!


The standard one is $59.99 and the one I looked at in BassPro last night came with a cassette tape too. This was the standard price there in Lake Geneva, IL


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

the average on the acrylic is around $140. you can get a poly carb model for around $55.


----------

